
Show HN: Stranger Things intro in CSS - wbobeirne
http://codepen.io/wbobeirne/details/pEjqGR/
======
wbobeirne
The source, along with some notes about issues and possible improvements, is
available over on github: [https://github.com/wbobeirne/stranger-
things](https://github.com/wbobeirne/stranger-things)

